

Why Is Node Being Forked? - johannh
http://dtrejo.com/why-is-node-being-forked.html

======
ffk
Mikeal's response:

" @ddtrejo @izs @piscisaureus it’s a fork as in the GitHub fork button sense."
[https://mobile.twitter.com/mikeal/status/520285400279965698](https://mobile.twitter.com/mikeal/status/520285400279965698)

This article acts as if they are going their own separate ways when this is
clearly not the case.

Why did someone make a fork? Maybe to submit a patch? Maybe to have their own
copy in case the origin decides to delete?

Please be accurate in your posts. Misreporting or misrepresenting puts you and
your subject's professional reputations at risk.

~~~
lucideer
I didn't find the actual content of the blog post particularly informative in
itself, but there's plenty of indication that this is not just someone forking
to submit a patch.

\- [https://github.com/node-forward](https://github.com/node-forward) is an
organisation, not an individual and has put up various repositories centering
around the forking effort.

\- They have set up a website,
[http://nodeforward.org/](http://nodeforward.org/) \- which indicates (albeit
with scant detail/background) that this is an independent effort to improve
node.

\- as zzmp pointed out, there is a fair bit of discussion around indicating
some political discontent: [https://github.com/node-
forward/discussions/issues/7](https://github.com/node-
forward/discussions/issues/7)

------
themoonbus
The link in the post to the fork is dead, which leads me to believe maybe they
reversed their decision to fork it.

The nodeforward site discusses improving documentation, build and test tools:
[http://nodeforward.org/](http://nodeforward.org/)

~~~
zzmp
node-forward stated in their issues [1] that it's just politics. They've taken
it private for the time being.

[1] [https://github.com/node-
forward/discussions/issues/7](https://github.com/node-
forward/discussions/issues/7)

------
tiagocesar
Now I start to understand a coleague who don't recommend using Node before it
gets mature.

It's kinda exciting for devs to use something that's actually still being
built, but now we'll face different versions of the same tool. And, taking in
consideration the _oficial_ NodeJS will still be the one owned by the current
BDFL, I fear this split of ideas actually inject problems for developers
getting introduced to node.

~~~
davidw
I took a very brief look at node for a recent project, but decided that Erlang
was way more mature and stable, albeit less trendy and with fewer libraries
for it.

~~~
babby
Been using node in production at work for 6 months, and 2 years in general
with zero immaturity issues. The only downside is userland modules which seem
stable and active now days.

------
bascule
Maybe Node will finally get a free operator now:

[https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-
discuss/2012-October/0...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-
discuss/2012-October/026007.html)

~~~
astral303
Seems like a bad idea in a garbage-collected environment. Based on a scan of
that thread, it seems like folks would really like debugging ("who is holding
on to refs for this?"). Java doesn't have "free" and seems to do pretty well
with GC (one can use profilers and what not to instrument and see where memory
is leaking, heap dumps can be taken if things get out of hand in production).

------
henrygrew
Node is going to be killed by politics and infighting, learn from what
happened to craft bukkit.

------
eloisant
How can a guy be "former Benevolent Dictator For Life"? Is he dead?

~~~
Sidnicious
It's just an expression, he stepped down:
[http://blog.nodejs.org/2014/01/15/the-next-phase-of-node-
js/](http://blog.nodejs.org/2014/01/15/the-next-phase-of-node-js/)

~~~
CmonDev
If it's just an expression than maybe "forking" is also just an expression
with a random meaning? Either that or he never was a BDFL.

~~~
embolalia
"For Life" is in the same way that SCOTUS justices have an appointment "for
life". It just means they can't be fired or deposed, not that they can only
leave in a box.

------
mikepence
Because you can't do pull requests?!

------
dmourati
How's that Kickstarter and series A funding working out for ya?

